
Ask HN: Where can I download a sample mailbox archive? - geoffjk
I&#x27;m developing some email related software and I need access to a mailbox archive of thousands or even tens of thousands of emails between a small group of people. Does anyone know if such an archive is available anywhere? My Google Fu is failing me
======
anigbrowl
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~enron/](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~enron/)

This was still the industry standard dataset for the electronic discovery
industry last time I looked. If you can say 'works with the EDRM corpus' many
people will be familiar with that benchmark.

~~~
geoffjk
This is perfect. Thank you!

